

The Meanest Thing Gizmodo Did at CES (bring a TV-B-Gone and film resulting chaos) - toffer
http://gizmodo.com/343348/confessions-the-meanest-thing-gizmodo-did-at-ces

======
mrtron
Considering how expensive booths/presentations are at CES, are they not facing
some liability by admitting to this?

------
mberning
They are idiots.

~~~
nickb
Not to worry, this was their last CES. I hope rest of the bloggers don't
suffer from this incident.

~~~
DarrenStuart
gonna be funny if they do get banned, they might blame it on an intern or sack
someone.

------
Tichy
Why did they even think it was funny?

~~~
Kaizyn
Because it IS funny?

~~~
Tichy
I completely don't understand that kind of humor. The episode Steve Wozniak
describes in iWoz, playing pranks with the remote control a few decades ago,
OK, it was weird and sort of interesting, although I am also glad that I was
not the victim of his joke. But to copy that kind of thing now, I really don't
get it. At least Wozniak built his own remote control.

Sorry to rant about it, but it seems to me to be the same mentality as the
script kiddies, it's just plain annoying and making the lifes of everybody
else harder.

